# Genesis 3:1-6 Where was Adam exactly?



## ddharr (Mar 6, 2016)

*Was Adam at the side of Eve when the serpent deceived her? *


[BIBLE]So when the woman saw that the tree was good for food, and that it was a delight to the eyes, and that the tree was to be desired to make one wise, she took of its fruit and ate, and she also gave some to her husband who was with her, and he ate. ESV


[BIBLE]And when the woman saw that the tree was good for food, and that it was pleasant to the eyes, and a tree to be desired to make one wise, she took of the fruit thereof, and did eat, and gave also unto her husband with her; and he did eat. KJV


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 6, 2016)

ddharr said:


> _*Was Adam at the side of Eve when the serpent deceived her?*_



Just transpose the first 2 words of your question and remove the question mark and you have the answer.
At least at some point, Adam was with Eve near the tree.


----------



## ddharr (Mar 6, 2016)

"At least at some point, Adam was with Eve near the tree" 

Agreed Adam was with her in the Garden, but was Adam by Eve's side when the serpent was talking to her? Was Adam (a man with no sin)just standing there listening to the conversation between the serpent and Eve?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 6, 2016)

ddharr said:


> Was Adam (a man with no sin) just standing there listening to the conversation between the serpent and Eve?



We will not know in this life.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm editing a final draft on my new work Primeval History right now. It covers the first 11 chapters of Genesis. I believe Moses' intent there and the structure of the passage make it clear to the "reading Israelite", that Adam was standing right there, and yes, considered the serpent's conversation with Eve abdicating his federal responsibility.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 7, 2016)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> ...abducating his federal responsibility.



Abdicating.


----------



## ddharr (Mar 7, 2016)

Adam was not mentioned until verse six of chapter 3 and verse 6 starts out with AND WHEN or SO WHEN Does this not indicate some time had gone by ? Also wasn't the Serpent more subtle than that? Wouldn't it be more subtle to wait for EVE to be alone? And Paul states in 1 Ti 2 14 that it was Eve deceived not Adam.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 7, 2016)

Eve was deceived, yes, but Adam did not intervene to protect his wife. That Eve could even draw near to the forbidden fruit suggests a breakdown -- much like we rarely, truly just happen to find ourselves in an easy position to sin.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 7, 2016)

I think the point is that he was supposed to be protecting his wife, and so whether he was right beside her or not is irrelevant. Paul's point is not that Adam was blameless, but that his sin was of a different nature than Eve's. Eve's sin was allowing herself to be deceived while Adam's sin was inaction.


----------



## ddharr (Mar 7, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> , but that his sin was of a different nature than Eve's. Eve's sin was allowing herself to be deceived while Adam's sin was inaction.



Adam sin was that he ate the fruit and listened to his wife instead of God

"So, it seems that after Eve left the serpent, she had a conversation with Adam, convincing him that the forbidden fruit was actually good. Adam was not condemned for being deceived by the serpent, but for believing his wife instead of what God had told him. So, this verse clearly implies that Adam and Eve had a conversation between Genesis 3:5 and Genesis 3:6 in which she convinced Adam to eat the forbidden fruit. Adam wouldn't have needed convincing if he had been with Eve during Satan's conversation.http://www.godandscience.org/doctrine/adam_with_eve_at_fall.html

John Calvin in his Commentary 
And gave also unto her husband with her From these words, some conjecture that Adam was present when his wife was tempted and persuaded by the serpent, which is by no means credible. Yet it might be that he soon joined her, and that, even before the woman tasted the fruit of the tree, she related the conversation held with the serpent, and entangled him with the same fallacies by which she herself had been deceived.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 7, 2016)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I'm editing a final draft on my new work Primeval History right now. It covers the first 11 chapters of Genesis..


Oh, I can't wait for this!


----------



## ddharr (Mar 7, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I think the point is that he was supposed to be protecting his wife, and so whether he was right beside her or not is irrelevant



Who was or from what was Adam to protect his wife from? Before the Fall they knew no evil.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 7, 2016)

ddharr said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I think the point is that he was supposed to be protecting his wife, and so whether he was right beside her or not is irrelevant
> ...


In Genesis 2:16-17 Adam was instructed not to eat of the tree. Here the serpent directly contradicts God, Genesis 3:3-4 . Regardless of any experience with evil, by Eve's answer to the serpent in verse 3 we know Adam had made Eve aware of the prohibition. She should have rebuked the serpent, or called Adam to do so. Interesting to speculate, but the fact remains, they both ate of the tree and here we are.


----------

